# Rear hydro cut off for a 318



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

What do you guys think of going to Home Depot and making one myself?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Please expand on your question. It is not clear to me what you are asking.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was a bit confused and figured that with the first reply that I'd be able to connect the dots, but the first reply is as confused as I am!


----------



## mr_logan (Oct 17, 2010)

I think he wants a rear hydraulic lock out valve and is wondering if the parts and pieces might be available at HomeDepot. I do not live anywhere near a HomeDepot so can't answer that, but you have to be sure to purchase parts that are rated for the pressures that hydraulic system produce and flared fittings are different then household fittings for plumbing and such.


----------



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

mr_logan said:


> I think he wants a rear hydraulic lock out valve and is wondering if the parts and pieces might be available at HomeDepot. I do not live anywhere near a HomeDepot so can't answer that, but you have to be sure to purchase parts that are rated for the pressures that hydraulic system produce and flared fittings are different then household fittings for plumbing and such.


This is exactly what I wanted. I went to Home Depot and could not find anything that would work. The JD dealer has one for $75 and I would have to purchase fittings to make it fit the 318. I went to the site recommended on the Johnny Bucket Site and picked up everything I need for a round $50. Done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I got it now!:lmao: You gonna give us pictures of the install, before and after?


----------



## mr_logan (Oct 17, 2010)

jimk75,
are you putting on a Johnny Bucket ? I am looking into the JohnnyBucket Sr. for my 318 but have not pulled the trigger yet. If I do, I will also be looking for a rear lock out valve. I really do not know what I am waiting for, I need it now.


----------



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, I am waiting on my Johnny Bucket. I will take photos before and after.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I love it when we can buy the components and build it cheaper, one gets a great feeling of satisfaction.
Cheers


----------

